# Gold in Sudan



## Palladium (Dec 18, 2010)

I found this interesting. Thought i would post a link.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj97GAVQ9VU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Claudie (Dec 18, 2010)

Who says you need a fancy melting dish.... :roll:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.meevis.com/jewelry-making-class-refining-gold.htm


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=965388


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 4, 2011)

Palladium said:


> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=965388


You don't suppose those folks would learn something from this forum, do you?

Ever see so much BS being tossed around?

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jun 4, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> You don't suppose those folks would learn something from this forum, do you? Ever see so much BS being tossed around?



I wondered a bit as to Palladium’s last 2 posts in this thread as to intent. Pd, you post some great stuff, but these 2 left me bewildered after I followed the links.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sometimes i not only post intelligent articles, but i also like to post articles so people can see why this forum is so important. That was the pourpose of these two links.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 4, 2011)

Great idea, Ralph. I've commented, often, that there's way too much misinformation being circulated on the internet where gold is concerned. We've seen it here on the gold forum, where a new guy in wants to argue about his decision to use AR for recovery, with no regard for the base metals. That's usually the source of lost gold and endless problems that are easy to address, when you understand the ramifications of using a procedure that works, but isn't what I'd like to call *proper*.

Harold


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 4, 2011)

Ralph always seems to find interesting stuff that no one else finds. I have downloaded or bookmarked lots of stuff he has found over the years


----------



## Palladium (Jun 4, 2011)

The funny part was that on that one forum several of them claimed to be chemist. Several mentioned cyanide for refining gold. We have heard that here before. Cyanide is a recovery process, not refining. Just because you’re a chemist still don't mean you are a gold refiner. No pun of course.

I don't always explain why i post things and sometimes i do them just to see who's watching and who's reading. Cats are funny like that.


----------



## Oz (Jun 5, 2011)

Dang cats again, LOL

I like what you did now that I understand. You may wish to consider however prefacing such posts that are contrary with “what not to do”. I do indeed click on almost all of Pd’s links as he consistently turns up neat stuff.


----------



## rasanders22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Palladium said:


> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=965388


I belogn to that forum, with he same screen name actually. Lots of idiots on there. Also quite a few very smart people too, including one super genious KiethJ. Can you guess if I am one of the idiots or smart people :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Jun 27, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=965388
> ...




From past experience I can tell you, NEVER ask anyone if you're an idiot.... :|


----------



## rasanders22 (Jun 28, 2011)

Claudie said:


> rasanders22 said:
> 
> 
> > Palladium said:
> ...



It was a joke. Im an idiot compared to most of you on here. Ill admit to that.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 28, 2011)

rasanders22 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > rasanders22 said:
> ...




I think you might be selling yourself short, by admitting you know less than many members here it shows a willingness to listen and learn.
The real idiots are those that join and think they know it all and refuse to do either of the above!


----------



## rasanders22 (Jun 28, 2011)

nickvc said:


> rasanders22 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudie said:
> ...



:lol: Well I threw my first whole computer in a batch of AP. Yes, the whole computer, into AP. Can you help me get the 1 ounce of gold out? please

LOL I'm joking. obviously. But I read stuff similar to that all the time. It makes me shutter how some people are so unwilling to just take a few days or weeks to sit down, read, and come to understand what this site is about and the depth of knoweldge contained on it.


----------



## butcher (Jul 2, 2011)

well if it was still plugged in you could be electrorefining your computer. unless it was a DELL.


----------



## joem (Jul 6, 2011)

butcher said:


> well if it was still plugged in you could be electrorefining your computer. unless it was a DELL.



hehehehe love it


----------



## Palladium (Aug 31, 2011)

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/wan/2568863227.html


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 31, 2011)

Palladium said:


> http://anchorage.craigslist.org/wan/2568863227.html


Karat (gold) with a "C"?

Carats are weights, not volume percentages. 

And only $1,000! Sounds like the bargain of the year. 

Harold


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder if they know mercury will mess up the land and water, oh yeah and in time kill the people using it. I bet this will in time turn out to be like the diamond mines. When people will go to work in white 1 piece suits and it will be looked after by gun toting militia making sure nobody steals anything.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 5, 2011)

Harold here in the UK karat is carat both for gold and diamonds.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 5, 2011)

nickvc said:


> Harold here in the UK karat is carat both for gold and diamonds.


Thanks, Nick. I have learned a great deal about several issues, thanks to your presence on this board. I was not aware that karat was a US thing!

Harold


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 6, 2011)

My gold is also guarded by daemons.


----------

